# Kind of cool



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Last night I had the opportunity to go scouting for Deer and set up my trail cam. I had only left the main highway for about 100 yards when I noticed a Coyote out in a meadow. He was between me and the Highway and as I had mentioned, I was not far from the road. I watched as he was hunting. I noticed two fisherman on the other side of him as they were only a stones throw away also. He seemed unconcerned with us and kept his focus on hunting. I watched him leap into the air and come down in a pouncing motion. He came up with a pot gut. With the Pot gut hanging out of his mouth, he began noticing his surroundings. He looked my way and then scurried off. This episode only lasted about 4-5 minutes but it was cool to see a fellow predator at work.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is kind of cool; I'll bet you would sell more books if you wrote about how your own predator instincts were utilized to protect the poor pdogs, those yotes are pure evil :evil: j/k.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right huge. I wanted in the worse way to sloosh that yoddle dog but with the highway right there and the two fisherman wittness's I decided to just watch, even though I had a gun with me.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

elk22 if you decide to follow suit with your fellow predator, be careful when you jump up and pounce like that make sure to get your arms out to some what help take the fall pot gut or not that could hurt doing a swan dive into a rock hidden by the grass! :rotfl: :rotfl: :wink:


----------

